# Some good "girls" Rock Band?



## MachineGunMolly (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello guys!
I would like to know, if some of you could guide me tru good "girl" rockband?
L-7,the breeders,hole,Bikini kill,is what i am up to for now.
So a few band name would be appreciate.Thank you very much 
-MGM-


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

The Bangles ? :


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

PJ Harvey
Sleater-Kinney
The Donnas
Ani DiFranco


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Runaways
The Go-Gos

Do they need to have no Y chromosomes whatsoever, or is equal parts male/female okay? If bit-o-this-bit-o-that is fine, then we can include Heart.

And while they did not play instruments, The Ronettes repertoire is about as good as rock gets from that era.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Girlschool


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

The Shaggs :smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Shonen Knife


----------



## patrickh (Mar 10, 2009)

I will second Sleater-Kinney. They were awesome live. If you don't have _The Woods_, then get it now.


----------



## MachineGunMolly (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks alot.All those you mention above are pretty new to me and definitly a good start.I am not sure that all would suit my music style...but hey,i am open to new stuff,even if the punk-grundge kinda thing been up there for a long time now 
-MGM-


----------



## MachineGunMolly (Mar 15, 2009)

mhammer said:


> The Runaways
> The Go-Gos
> 
> Do they need to have no Y chromosomes whatsoever, or is equal parts male/female okay? If bit-o-this-bit-o-that is fine, then we can include Heart.
> ...


Hi! Yes a bit-o-this-bit-o-that,is just fine.Even if i couldnt name you some of Heart songs i know, i know them.
LOL blondie and jefferson airplane comes to mind
-MGM-


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Veruca Salt


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Girlschool


Kinda funny that you mention these girls. I have old Guitar Player mags in the bathroom. The one I was reading this morning (March 1983 edition) had the Girlschool lead guitarist on the cover. 

Was this post Too Much Information ? ?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.theslits.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Was this post Too Much Information ? ?


Yep! You should have just started with I was reading an old guitar magazine and...

:smile:


----------



## MachineGunMolly (Mar 15, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> http://www.theslits.co.uk/index.html


LOL,They look just like my neigbours,only them,they play bingo instead of rocking 
-MGM-


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

MachineGunMolly said:


> LOL,They look just like my neigbours,only them,they play bingo instead of rocking
> -MGM-


Considering how long ago Girlschool was around they could be your neighbors!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was going to mention The Slits and The Shaggs, but was under the impression that the request was for something of even modest quality. Needless to say, the Shaggs are....an acquired taste.

Somewhere, I may still have the Girlschool T-shirt I won off an Edmonton radio station sometime in the early 80's.

Derek, remind me not to buy any old issues of GP from you. They've been "flagged" ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bookstore ):smilie_flagge17: I hasten to remind all readers here that *every single on*e of my back issues of GP and Vintage Guitar is absolutely pristine and has *never* assisted me in anything even remotely leisurely in any room of my home.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

iaresee said:


> The Shaggs :smile:


Right on! 

I have Girlschool's first album on vinyl.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Penetration
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSC-5wWvQSc

Rock Godess
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jg8QQVB9-D0

Plasmatics
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q401R0JtuFw

Suzi Quattro
http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/46364

Rubella Ballet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2da1veqkAE


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Some ladies I like mostly through youtube:

Garfunkel and Oates http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMWTs0YT928
(Kate Micucci, the ukulele girl, has an EP out of her own songs)

ysabellabrave http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1-SA0rztYc

BlackBlack http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8bG3-hsvJc

From the way back machine and boy am I getting long in the tooth:

Sonic Youth http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4l6hpV4NrR0

She sings as much in plain English as she does in a kind of invented language similar to scat but it has its own definition which I am forgetting at the moment:

Cocteau Twins http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEpeZm_f1Zk

Also old made new:

Dead can Dance http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGq1EYMBYKA

Not everyone's favourite but I love her shifted vocalising of the half dozen languages she sings in (odds are if you do like Lisa Gerrard (Dead can Dance) or Kim Deal (The Breaders) or Elizabeth Fraiser (Coctea Twins), you may like Ataraxia):

Ataraxia http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNaOOsU-oCk

Hmm, there are dozens of others at the back of my head but I'm going blank at the moment @[email protected]

OH YEA!

Gabby Lala http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3thRKRjnIn0

>_> and do I even dare to say Yoko Ono out loud?


----------

